# Windows 7 vs windows 8.1



## Akash97 (Feb 16, 2015)

I have a low end pc please help me which os will be better for my pc windows 7 service pack 1 vs windows 8.1 pro
my pc configuration-
Intel dual core 3.2 ghz
2 gb ram
500 gb hdd
amd r7 250 1 gb ddr5


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

You call this setup low end!? LOL! Those specs surpass the recommended requirements for both OS (32-bit versions) and meet the minimum for 64-bit. One important thing you left out is your motherboard make and model (or that of the pc if it's OEM built). That will help us determine whether either OS is officially supported for your setup in terms of device drivers availability.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Does the machine support drivers for both OSs?

2GB isn't great and you'll run into slowness on a 64bit system.


----------



## Akash97 (Feb 16, 2015)

My motherboard is Asus P5G41T-M LX3


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

On the Asus site they have drivers for your motherboard for operating systems through Windows 8 so you should be able to install either Windows 7 or 8.1.

Personally, I think that adding/replacing memory to at least 4 GB and installing a 64-bit operating system would be the way to go but your system should run OK as is with a 32-bit OS.

Motherboard - P5G41T-M LX3 - ASUS

Computer upgrades for ASUS ASUS Motherboards P5G41T-M LX3 from Crucial



> If you want to run Windows 8.1 on your PC, here's what it takes:
> 
> Processor: 1 gigahertz (GHz) or faster with support for PAE, NX, and SSE2
> RAM: 1 gigabyte (GB) (32-bit) or 2 GB (64-bit)
> ...





> If you want to run Windows 7 on your PC, here's what it takes:
> 
> 
> 1 gigahertz (GHz) or faster 32-bit (x86) or 64-bit (x64) processor
> ...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Memory upgrade plus Windows 8.1 will be my recommendation as well.


----------



## Akash97 (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you so much guys 

just a question because of curiosity.I have heard that win 8.1 consumes less resource than win 7 and provides better performance is it true ?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Akash97 said:


> Thank you so much guys
> 
> just a question because of curiosity.I have heard that win 8.1 consumes less resource than win 7 and provides better performance is it true ?


It is true at least in my own personal experience. I run both 7 and 8/8.1 on the same machine (multi boot) and at some point in time I had only 1gb of ram installed. I've ended up using the 8.1 side a lot especially when I want to get things done faster (quicker startup, program runs, lots of free ram etc) and now I only use 7 for fairly old, all time favourite games like GTA SA, NFS MW, NFS C etc. Upon fresh installation of both OS, 8.1 had more free ram after startup (during idle) than 7. To me, that was proof enough that 8.1 is better at resource use (memory). After you get past the shocking changes mostly in appearance, you will get to like it. It's not such a pleasant experience for users coming from Windows Seven though.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

A Start Menu replacement will make Windows 8.1 look and feel more like Windows 7. I prefer Start8 (only $5) but Classic Shell is good too and free.

The Windows 8 Start menu returns with Start8!
Classic Shell - Start menu and other Windows enhancements


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd say that Windows 8 is quite smooth and quick. I also use Classic Shell and love it, highly recommended.


----------



## Akash97 (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you so much guys u all helped a lot


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I would go wit 8.1 since you have classic shell that can help. also it will make it easier to upgrade to win10 if you are planning to go there. In the past, you have been only upgrade from the last os released and most older ones had to be clean installs.


----------

